# Door Threshold Gap



## no_Wedge (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a gap about 2inches at the bottom of one of my outside doors. Here is some pics of the current configuration, and you can see there is still a gap at the bottom. The door is a simple hollow core wood door. I was just wanting a good fix for this, and didn't really know where to start.


----------



## Jkslate (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello!

This is a rather easy fix, actually. You can go to your local big box hardware store and purchase a Threshold sweep. Just make sure the one you purchase matches to the thickness of your door! You may have to cut the length to fit.

Most allow some sort of adjust, I.E. You slide it onto the bottom of the door, close the door and pull it down till it touches the threshold, install the screws. The screw slots are usually oval which allow you to slightly move the sweep up and down for optimum positioning. Good luck!

edit: A good tip also, sometimes the rubber seal will slide out of the aluminum frame easily, I usually crimp the ends of the aluminum frame (vice grips or channel locks will work for this) to pinch the rubber seal and hold it in place.


----------



## All Glass (May 15, 2011)

*Fix For Door*

It appears that your door is severly rotted at the bottom. Hollow core doors are usually made for inside the house. Your best bet is to go and buy a new door. If your frame is OK, then just buy a door slab and mortise the hinges to fit your existing frame. You may find good, used doors that will work.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd have to agree with All Glass. A threshold will be a bandaid, but that door is in pretty nasty condition by the looks of that pic.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You do not use a hollow core door for an exterior application for a number of reasons. 
Looking at the door and the threshold, my reaction would be to replace the unit with a proper door.
If money and/or skill set preclude this, you might repair the door if the bottom of the door is sound. Cut a filler piece and glue it to the door bottom so there's just a 1/8" gap. Then get a sill seal to put it on the door bottom to seal the gap.
Ron


----------



## jason.r (May 20, 2011)

The threshold sweep is a good idea. I would use a wrap around door shoe. This will seal that gap between the door and the threshold. They also sell door shoes with a rain drip feature that directs rain water away from the door. The installation is almost exactly the same as a sweep. I would also recommend replacing the hollow core door with a solid hardwood door.


----------

